

Show HN: Swagsy Pre-launch Blog - mirz
http://blog.swagsy.com/what-is-swagsy-all-about/

======
mirz
Just set up our blog for Swagsy in preparation for our beta release. We've run
some tests with a few celebrities while working on our MVP. I plan to share
some of the insights around celebrity social media that came out of that.

Would be great to hear your opinions about the blog, the content, or anything
related to celebrity social commerce in general.

Cheers

Miron

~~~
tstegart
I'm not getting a favicon on Firefox on a PC. Don't ask me why I notice these
things, but it makes the Swagsy tab look dull.

~~~
ecubed
Same on Chrome on Lion

